# Han Mu Do



## Yeti (May 31, 2007)

Anyone on the boards train in Dr. Kimm's Han Mu Do? I used to train with Mike Duffy and for a short time with Brian Goza. It's definitely a great style, and am curious if anyone else here trains.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 31, 2007)

I have not trained in HMD, but I agree that its a great style, I have seen and possess several of his books, and I really enojoy Dr. Kimms approach to mu do ;-)
--josh


----------

